# Campground



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

just wondering if anyone has stayed at rv village in mercer,pa. looking to stay overnight on the way to cedar point.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry...a bit toooo East for this PNW camper.


----------

